# What does "No ASE" mean?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 24, 2011)

Fairly new to inpatient coding. Doc writes down "0 ASE", what does that mean?


----------



## Mojo (Aug 24, 2011)

In what context is "No ASE" written?

Absence Status Epilepticus?

After School Enrichment?

Acute Stress Erosion?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 26, 2011)

Pt is in bed resting, disoriented to all realms, thinks it's July. Patient states "I'm bored" but attends groups. VS 95.8, 75 18 147/75. Eats 100% of meals, sleeps well 8 hours solid, Med compliant, no ASE, no PRN's. Assesment: Dementia, MDE with SI and so forth.


----------



## jcochran (Sep 9, 2011)

Adverse side effects?  May be something to clairify with your MD, as some abbreviations have several different meanings....


----------



## huggarat2 (Sep 28, 2011)

I would agree with 'Adverse Side Effects', but also agree that your MD should clarify for you.


----------

